# 3 tools for beginners



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Here is top 3 tools that I think are worth way more than what they cost , over many trips they have proven to me everything.
If the videos helps someone please tell me it will make me very happy


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good video. What is the meaning of the runes on your saw?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

great video ,the three beginners tools are just what you need .


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks guys ! 
I don't know just a b c d ..... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Another great video chemikle. Good job.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good advise for anyone. Well thought out.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

All of those are in my orchard pruning bucket, with some others.

I go with a Sven saw (swede) ( : ), buck/schade folder (USA), homemade sheath (USA), and a Estwing (USA) axe.


----------

